# Lets Here it for Hank!!



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hip Hip Hoora He's a jolly good fellow 

I was just thinking about how much enjoyment this board has brought me. It never fails to lift my spirts and make me laugh at times. Technology is a good thing for our Hobby and I am very thankful for all the people I have met through this board. May god bless Hank and his family.

Having fun

Roger Corrie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here- Here... I second that Motion ! Ditto what Rog Said


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly!! This board has taught me so much, gently pushed me to improve everything I do slot-wise, and brought me out of my self imposed solitary confinement! I may still have a hard time communicating face to face and on the phone, but here I can be myself freely. Nothing else has made me want to work so hard at bettering my skills and increasing my slot knowledge!! 

I am also thankful to have been lucky enough to find HT *first*, because other boards probably would have shot down most of what I do, and that would have been the end of my slot car customizing "career", if you could call it that! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what they said


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I sure appreciate this place and the effort to produce & maintain it. Thanks Hank.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

He maintains a 5 star comfort level here by keeping the rugs spotlessly clean, dumping the trash, squeegee-ing up anything that oozes under the door and swatting anything that blows in the window. 

Top notch by the Top Dawg!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

He's the MAN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you Hank, for the YEARS of enjoyment.
Like those above, I am grateful.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Appreciate your effort to produce HT & maintain a positive environment. Thanks Hank


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hank, Hank he's our Man...

If he can't do it no one can...

!!YEAH HANK!!

:woohoo::roll::woohoo::roll:

!!YEAH HANK!!

:woohoo::roll::woohoo::roll:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree also. I joined the free end of it but in a short time I Knew i would be here for a long time and went Lifetime
Thanks a lot
Craig


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

DITTO on what everybody has said about Hank and HobbyTalk.
This is definitely one of the best places to talk about your Hobbies or to sell or buy stuff for your hobbies.
Hank you are definitely doing an AWESOME job.:thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I`ve been hanging around here for long enough to know this is the place for talking slot cars with great people.I have just become a lifetime supporter-thanks to Hank for having us! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Best place ever for this hobby! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep best HO site there is!! Thank you Hank.


----------

